# Teflon Toxicosis:::::::::::::::::::::::::



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

,People should be very careful about keeping their pet birds in the kitchen.The Environmental Working Group(ewg)In test of coated cooking pans found that, in 2 t0 5 minutes,on household stoves reached temperatures that produced toxins that kill pet birds. Here are some web sites for more information www.exoticbird.com/teflon.html www.peteducation.com go to link FIRST AID,&POISONS, www.starlingtalk.com go to link health, www.feathersandtails.org/teflon.html You can also go to google type in teflon toxicosis for many more sites on this subject. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This happened to my cousin. She had two budgies in the room next to the kitchen, a Teflon pan overheated and they both dropped dead. Until then I had no idea that such a common household product could be so deadly.

Cynthia


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CYNTHIA,There a whole lot of house hold items that can cause sickness in our birds. Many people seem to forget that birds are not realy in door types.I am not saying that people should not have pets,but that they should realize that many of the every day house hold items can be harmful to our pets,and we must be on guard at all times to protect the pets that we all love so much.The teflon thing is so quick they are gone before we can react. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I use stainless steel pots and pans and small appliances that don't have teflon in them. My husband got made at me because I got rid of all things with teflon, but I told my birds health come first. I did teach him to cook with stainless steel without burning the food.
Mary Ann


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a good link to birdproofing your home, including the teflon warning.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhh...

I think anything we can smell, which is not a wholesome food odor itself, per-se, is potentially dangerous for them...

As are a lot of things we would not tend to smell...

Floor cleaning products like Pine Sol, Mop-'n'-Glow...bathroom cleaning sprays for tile...whatever.

We need to remember this.

Carpets also, even though we do not smell them, when made of synthetic fibres, continually off-gass chemical fumes. Worse when 'new' but bad always.

Dusts, molds, spores, nematode detritus from mattresses, curtains, and especially air conditioning/heating ducts..."bad"...

Formaldehyde fumes which will off-gass for years and yers from flakeboard, used in sub floors, outside sheer panel/ undersheathing, roof sheathing...which almost all homes and appartments have been built with now for quite a while...many of the flake board products now do not do this, but for a long time, most, or all, did...many plywoods did also...

Solvents, spray paints, hobby paints sometimes...if used indoors...


All of these are bad for us, too of course...

The teflon or other fumes will kill people outright if in enough concentration or Parts-per-milion...

Warm air rises of course, as do many evaporative sovents and chemical off gassings, so, depending on the room's air flows or convections, Birds roosting high-ish can get much higher concentrations than mid level occupants, like us, or our noses...

Same with floors, where being close to the floor can be very bad.

Lay down sometime on your carpet, roll over, and smell it with your face close...it might just be pretty horrible!

Lol...

Bad for 'Floor Birds'...bad for people-babys, Puppies, Kittens, or anyone...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------

